# [SALT TEST..???]



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I have done the salt test a few times and can never seem to get an accurate reading. After talking with the owner at a local smoke shop he gave me another way to test your hygrometer and it works great!op2: Ok take a dish towel and get it wet and wrap your hygrometer in the towel. Let it stand for 10 min. and you should get a reading of 100% I have never has a problem with this method and it saved me a ton of time.

I was wondering if anyone else calibrated their hygrometer with this method???


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I would only do this for a hygrometer I wanted to tell me when it was 100% rH. It's got zero chance of being accurate at 65-70%rH.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

You would want to calibrate a hygrometer as close to the environment it's going to operate in, because it's not going to be as accurate through its entire range. The salt test is great for a cigar humidor because that's roughly the humidity they operate in. 

That's always been my understanding...Don?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Let's say the thing was off 20% high.
According to the dish towel method,
it would appear to be correct.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok everyone made a good point about the towel method. I havent had any problems with my humidor but I will be doing a salt test tomorrow. Thanks for the imput!!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> You would want to calibrate a hygrometer as close to the environment it's going to operate in, because it's not going to be as accurate through its entire range. The salt test is great for a cigar humidor because that's roughly the humidity they operate in.
> 
> That's always been my understanding... Don?


Sheesh, Dave, it's hard to disagree with one so experienced, and whom I respect such as you... but I do.

I just went on, ad nauseum, on another thread about this.

75% salt testing is pretty much okay for those who subscribe to Davidoff's theory of 70%. Most decent, calibrated to 75% hygros, will give you a fairly accurate reading at 70. However, we more modern types, who have finally given over to 65% are in a bit of a pickle. We won't see accurate readings that far below the hygros set point very often. Some units can be off as much as 5% at 65%rH when calibrated at 75%.

Hygrometers, like any precision instrument, only have a certain "window" of accuracy. In most cases, it's around 10% surrounding the given set point. It decreases on a gradient, the farther you stray from the set point. If calibrated to 75%, a certified hygrometer will be about +/-2% at 75. Even these units can be off 3% at 65%.

I prefer to calibrate hygrometers to the closest point I can to the environment of use. I keep my stock at about 66* and 65%. I use beads and another calibrated and accurate hygrometer to achieve this. At least I did up until my beads convinced me to stop using the hygros. :redface:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying this Don. I read the other thread that you posted in and it makes sense, especially when attempting to keep humidity below 70%. 

My point was basically to state that the salt test was the "preferred" method to use for cigar humidification (rather than the wet towel method) because it tests at a closer range to the humidity being used.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> Thanks for clarifying this Don. I read the other thread that you posted in and it makes sense, especially when attempting to keep humidity below 70%.
> 
> My point was basically to state that the salt test was the "preferred" method to use for cigar humidification (rather than the wet towel method) because it tests at a closer range to the humidity being used.


Absolutely, no question!


----------



## Chod (Aug 5, 2010)

Unfortunately my xikar round hygro can only be set to 75%. Will need to pickup something more adjustable if I ever intend to store at 65%.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I will consider myself luck with this Angelo credit card style hygrometer which is the CI digital 1 meter without the Angelo name on it. Towel method I was off by 1% and with the salt test I was off by 3%. I appreciate the info and imput but I can't toss out the towel method just yet. I guess the best way to make sure your humidity is in that perfect range is by the burn and draw of the smoke itself.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

To be honest, I could never get the salt test right either, so I rarely check the hydros. I just use the pinch test.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

dartstothesea said:


> To be honest, I could never get the salt test right either, so I rarely check the hydros. I just use the pinch test.


I agree with you on that one....bet the pinch test never let you down!!!:dude:


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Heck, I can't even get mine right with the salt test, so I gotta agree with the idea of trusting the beads. I got three cheapy hygros to read 70% during a 24 hour salt test. I put them in the cooler with the beads an magically all three were within 1% of 65%. When the beads turn white, give them a little water. Easy as cake.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

danmcmartin said:


> When the beads turn white, give them a little water. Easy as cake.


I like cake.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

Recently bought 3lbs of 70% heartfelt beads. What I do is get all 9 of my digital hygrometers in a 2 gallon zip lock bag with 1/2 lb of the 70% beads.

Wait 20 minutes and calibrate with the one touch button. :juggle:Wait another 20 minutes and do the same to any hygros that need it.

After 45-50 minutes all 9 are calibrated to 70% humidity. All I have to do is remember to subtract 5 from any humidity reading I see.

I'm telling ya these heartfelt beads are freaky accurate.

Salt cal. = 6 hrs (at least)
My cal. = 1 hr max. but you need to be up on your maff skillz.

Dando


----------

